# Demon Soft Cap Pro X D3O vs. (?)



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm looking to get some new knee protection that's less bulky than my skate stuff, and hopefully something that has a bit more side-protection instead of just front-facing like a lot of stuff out there. I came across "Demon Soft Cap Pro X D3O" and "G-form". Does anyone have any opinions/experiences with these? (Or any other suggestions on low-profile & comfortable pads.) 

This was probably covered ad infinitum in the past, but I kept getting knee support threads or crash pads.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

squishydonut said:


> I'm looking to get some new knee protection that's less bulky than my skate stuff, and hopefully something that has a bit more side-protection instead of just front-facing like a lot of stuff out there. I came across "Demon Soft Cap Pro X D3O" and "G-form". Does anyone have any opinions/experiences with these? (Or any other suggestions on low-profile & comfortable pads.)
> 
> This was probably covered ad infinitum in the past, but I kept getting knee support threads or crash pads.


I can only speak to D3O, not the specific set of pads... And it's amazing. That impact foam is outstanding, saved me from a tailbone fracture. :thumbsup:


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> I can only speak to D3O, not the specific set of pads... And it's amazing. That impact foam is outstanding, saved me from a tailbone fracture. :thumbsup:



Really? I used to ride with Burton Red impact shorts and I finally gave up on them. I would rather go down on my ass than the D30 that is in a near frozen state?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Really? I used to ride with Burton Red impact shorts and I finally gave up on them. I would rather go down on my ass than the D30 that is in a near frozen state?


How would they be frozen, unless they're wet?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

This is my third season wearing the Gform knee pads. I also have all my friends and my girl wearing them. No complaints yet. They protect my knees better than my POC knee pads and are super low profile and comfortable. I've had some hard hits and have yet to have lasting pain. Way better than my days of bruised knees and aching for days to a week at a time.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Just feels like the D3 is frozen. Its a pretty darn hard material. Everytime I fell on my ass it hurt. So I decided to go au natural and the falls seem to be better. I know it sounds crazy Deacon :dunno:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Just feels like the D3 is frozen. Its a pretty darn hard material. Everytime I fell on my ass it hurt. So I decided to go au natural and the falls seem to be better. I know it sounds crazy Deacon :dunno:


I know D3O is a third party, but I wonder if there's something different in the application, because the RED shorts I read up on didn't get very good reviews, but the Demons I bought got solid ones. When I fell, I was at full height and fell straight down, probably 2 1/2'-3' onto a box and it didn't hurt at all.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

G-form knee pad is what I have, and it is really good. I have worn this for two seasons now and its still looking new:thumbsup:


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, everybody. How's the side coverage on the g-forms? I read that they run small(?) Is d3o suitable for lower-speed crashes as well?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

When you ask side coverage you mean? Side of knee and joints? Yes. It covers the vulnerable area but not the shin. Sizes? It depends on what they're used for. For mountain biking and summer shit then what their size chart request is accurate. But if it's winter sports and you ride a full day lift ticket then a size up from their recommendations is best.


----------

